# Yote has backbone



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Found this on flicker hope the link works as I cant post a pic here from there as the photo isnt mine so it wont allow it. Let me know if the link works...

__
https://flic.kr/p/4767908496


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That coyote better learn his limitations. Coyotes are really crafty but wolves are brutes, the wolf probably weighs twice what the coyote does.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah but with a full belly and a bum leg he might just be allowing them to control ?

That is if I read it correctly.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing------------sb*


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The wolf with the bum leg may not be a match for coyotes working together unless he calls in backup. They would have it all worked out.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like the yote won. Don't underestimate them. I did until I saw 7+ working together to bring down a full grown elk out here by the house.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Thanks for sharing------------sb*


 Anytime, Im a member of flickr and I will post more interesting links of predators photos from flickr members etc.. they have some good photos there.

__
https://flic.kr/p/5083539305


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are some pretty cool pics of yotes, thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Those are some pretty cool pics of yotes, thanks for posting the link.


 Youre welcome, I like to share good photos, and there are plenty at flickr. This one shows a yote who spotted a hunter and this is what he did before he got gone----

__
https://flic.kr/p/5467530568
 .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've had a few that will, stop to take a dump....boom.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yeah, sometimes the coyote can grow a set. I personally have had two wounded coyotes actually charge. Separate occasions, of course. The first, I felt was a bluff, as he veered to my right at the last instant. Maybe he just didn't see me or the rifle blast confused him into thinking he was tougher than I. Non the less, he was growling as he past and I put another round into him shortly thereafter. Done! The second took a shot in the face, removed his eater (bottom jaw), he continued in straight at me, growling and carrying on like he had the hydro-phobia, I let him have in again at no less than 5 yards, he skidded to stop at my toes. Makes for excitement. One of my hunting partners had a charge in Nevada. Wounded coyote played possum then tried to make a run at him and he fast drawed the critter with a hip-shot from his 22-250. I would have really liked to get that on video. Makes good sense to be prepared whenever you approach your downed dog, you just may get a surprise visit.


----------

